# Got an Infertility Blog? Post here!



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mod Note: As we have several threads where members have mentioned their own blogs, I have merged them as it makes sense to have one thread where the information can be easily collated.  

Hi All,

I have started my own blog about the IVF processes the wife and I are going through, it's quite therapeutic I would highly recommend it, anyway, it's at http://infertilityking.wordpress.com/2012/04/23/the-ivf-roller-coaster-an-introduction/ if anyone wants a look, no doubt many will identify with some of what I say!

Good luck to all on your IVF journeys 

/links


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Just had a look Baz....will continue to read in future, very well written! 

Hope all works out for you and your wife.


----------



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Baz, it's nice to see a blog from a male perspective. Massive good luck to you & "the wife" xxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Great blog Baz, thanks for sharing.  Will watch with anticipation!  Good luck to you both


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

First time I've read an ivf blog from a bloke. Well done mate.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Baz - I will be showing the hubby this once home, I do feel like your poor lads get forgotten at times after all you're facing this all too. 

Sending oodles of luck and best wishes from the UK for you and the wife  

Bubble and her Hubby 
x


----------



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the support, I have blogged today about our trip to the clinic to find out how many eggs survived, we are now just playing the waiting game, fingers crossed!


----------



## CFA (Feb 8, 2012)

Brilliant!!!!
Thank you


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

How are things going Baz? Hope you're both ok xxx


----------



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

All good here, still playing the waiting game, pregnancy test on Wednesday. It's tough playing the waiting game but the weather is beautiful here this weekend, so we are off camping which should provide a welcome distraction!


----------



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have updated the blog with the latest


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

...am still reading your blog updates and keeping up with you guys.  Have everything crossed for you both for your test on Wednesday  

Wish we had some good weather over here this weekend, can you send some over to the UK please


----------



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry Nosilab, I can't work miracles!

We spent the weekend away camping which was great, the wife has had quite a lot of cramping which we have been worried about but then I see progesterone causes cramping, along with egg implantation so who knows?

We test tomorrow morning, part of me wants it over with, part of me is dreading it in-case it's negative. Anyway, there is a lot of praying going on over here!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Sending lots and lots of positivity......

Have everything crossed for you both


----------



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Blog updated with the IVF result if anyone's interested, stil having some difficulty with the formatting


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

Well done to both of you   
Good luck for the rest of the journey!


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratulations Baz - just read your post with tears in my eyes.  Hope everything continues well for you...please keep us updated!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Baz and 'the wife'

Huge  to you both!!! I'm so thrilled for you both.  I read your updated blog page today with such anticipation and was absolutely over the moon when I read your positive outcome.  Have you ever considered becoming a writer and publishing what you've written?  Your style of writting is fantastic, it really carries the reader along and draws you in, you have just the write mix of all the emotions involved with tx - reading your blog has made me laugh, smile and have a tear or two.  I've really enjoyed reading your posts and look forward to reading any future updates


----------



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments, I will keep posting, we are just keeping our fingers crossed that it all goes smoothly for us this time


----------



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Blog updated for anyone that's following it


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm still following and reading


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Me three   !!!


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

And me  
Congratulations and let us know how it all goes.


----------



## Baby_Dream (May 7, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

I am fairly new to the site, posted a few things but otherwise still a novice!
My journey is about to take me and my partner to IVF and it has been a long, hard, bumpy road however I feel that it has helped us grow as a couple and for me as a person.

I have started a blog, where I have written about my experiences and will keep step-by-step experiences as we go through IVF. Please feel free to pop over and have a look, comment and hopefully get something from it!

http://journeyforafamily.wordpress.com/

Fertility Friends has really helped me and I will continue to use this site for support and fingers crossed soon I will have a happy announcement!!!

Good Luck to all everyone trying to concieve!!  xxx


----------



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great blog, I will follow it with interest, good luck with it all!


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

great to have a blog from a guy for a change!  And congrats!


----------



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey There,

Just had the seven week scan, and so have updated my blog with the results if anyone's interested.

Cheers


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

well done   


argos coffee mug.....


----------



## Baz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Blog updated for anyone who is following.


----------



## gillexchange (May 28, 2012)

We're starting IVF this week and I have started a blog: http://amh-omg.com

I hope to share our experience and take my mind off it a bit. Hopefully look back and be glad we decided to give it a go. Wish us luck!!


----------



## suzymc (Jun 1, 2011)

hi
i've recently started an infertility blog. mainly sharing recipes for fertility right now
here's the link 
http://fertilityfriendlyrecipes.blogspot.fr/2012/09/a-bit-about-me.html#!/
suzy


----------

